# FOUND IT!



## Jaslene (Jun 21, 2014)

DELETE THIS PLEASE


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Jaslene,

It sounds like you are finding some relief from your symptoms, that is really nice. I'm glad for you.

I can also tell that you do your research. As a suggestion, please start learning about the Human Microbiome. Perhaps you already know of this ?

Anyway, we know that antibiotics are affecting this human microbiome, the normal helpful bacteria that live in and on us, and help us to lead normal healthy lives. Do you remember any incident of antibiotics, before your problems started ?

I hope your method leads to an end of your IBS symptoms.

I found relief of my symptoms also. My IBS is gone. My stools are normal, and I can eat all the foods that used to cause me so many problems. I gave myself a home FMT and it worked. It worked wonderfully.

You can read about my procedure here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/#entry1101145

Best wishes with your treatment.


----------

